# first babys



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi here are a few pics of my first babys fully grown almost

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/Babys2010#


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are beautiful!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You're babies are just lovely and they sure have good posture too! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, i do love to see the babys looking happy there will be more baby pics added in a couple of week to


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice looking youngsters! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks and its my pleasure


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

More pics added 

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/Babys2010#


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Paul,

love the pictures. 

Janet

ps. how did things go with your sick hen a while back?


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Are the black and white ones, Bald Headed West of England Tumblers?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I enjoyed looking at your pictures. I tried to find my favorite "one", but just could not! They are all beautiful!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments  Yes they sure are west of england tumblers, and a great breed to keep.Sadly that pigeon never made it amy


----------

